# HippySlayer LED at the chop



## Locked (Mar 14, 2015)

Some pics of the HippySlayer Flowered under all LED.

*4x4 Tent.
One Gallon Smart Pot.
GH Flora 3 Part Nutrients.
Soil.(Miracle Grow seed starter Mix+Sweet Lime+Perlite)*

View attachment 20150314_130409.jpg


View attachment 20150314_130414.jpg


View attachment 20150314_130422.jpg


View attachment 20150314_130446.jpg


View attachment 20150314_130449.jpg


View attachment 20150314_130454.jpg


View attachment 20150314_130458.jpg


View attachment 20150314_130504.jpg


View attachment 20150314_130524.jpg


View attachment 20150314_130535.jpg


View attachment 20150314_130603.jpg


View attachment 20150314_130607.jpg


View attachment 20150314_130747.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 14, 2015)

Niceeeeeeeeee! :aok: 

What LED fixture did / do you use? Very curious how my new LED's will perform, and seeing this gives me hope!


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Niceeeeeeeeee! :aok:
> 
> What LED fixture did / do you use? Very curious how my new LED's will perform, and seeing this gives me hope!



Thanks.
I have 2 units in the 4x4 tent. A custom unit that wasn't sold to the public that I was lucky enough to get in on and this unit from TopLed>>>http://www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-144x3w.html#.VQSZP0ueZnV


----------



## giggy (Mar 14, 2015)

brother hammy, i wish i had half your skills. i bet my diesel isn't a quarter what you got there. really nice work.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 14, 2015)

Excellent HL. 

Not sure if you noticed, but I just switched my 2 tents from 1200w of HPS each, to 4 Mars II 400w fixtures in each tent (8 fixtures total). Hoping to get even CLOSE to as good as you are for density!


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2015)

giggy said:


> brother hammy, i wish i had half your skills. i bet my diesel isn't a quarter what you got there. really nice work.



Thanks giggy...appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Excellent HL.
> 
> Not sure if you noticed, but I just switched my 2 tents from 1200w of HPS each, to 4 Mars II 400w fixtures in each tent (8 fixtures total). Hoping to get even CLOSE to as good as you are for density!



Yeah I caught a little bit about that. There is definitely a learning curve with LED's.   You really have to try and manage plant height and keep an even canopy.  I am still struggling with plant height. I have to flip them earlier and do a little more pruning in veg.   This plant here will yield well but I will post a pic or two of the whole plant and you will see just how tall she got and how the lower buds didn't get much light. That is why pruning the bottom completely and also removing the weaker branches that will just steal light and nutrition from the stronger ones. I flipped 2 BoysenBerry early when they were small and will see how that works.


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2015)

Here is the whole plant.   She got tall on me.  Even so the yiled will be good and the bud is dense and icky sticky.  This cut knocked my wife out on the couch  like a week ago when i tried some early. Gonna be a serious brick to the head now. 


View attachment 20150314_130427.jpg


View attachment 20150314_130431.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 14, 2015)

looks great hammy, your grows always impress me.


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> looks great hammy, your grows always impress me.



Thanks brother....I actually took just the top colas and the plant will go back into flowering tonight. Will try and see if i can get the lower buds to ripen a bit more.  I am also going to try and reveg her.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 15, 2015)

Sounds good, I've never reveged on purpose so best of luck to ya


----------



## Locked (Mar 15, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Sounds good, I've never reveged on purpose so best of luck to ya



I have never had any success at revegging so hopefully this time is different.


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 15, 2015)

Impressive!  LEDs have come a long way in the last few years.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 16, 2015)

Certainly not here to steal any thunder from my brother Hammy, but I did want to post one I finished up about 3 weeks ago. The difference in our two plants is all in the timing of the flip and the first one that turned out perfect for me after a couple of years of working with her.

View attachment slayed.jpg


On a side note she should reveg for you easily. Takes me about 14 days with straight up veg nutes like all you other vegging plants are getting.


Super stoked to see you do her justice first time out the gate. 

She be crazy potent huh?
:vap_smiley:


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow looking good my friend. Thanks for the info on the reveg.  Yeah she is probably the most potent cut I have ever tried and I didn't even get to try her fully done.  The wife and I smoked a test bud about a week to 10 days ago and it knocked my wife out cold on the couch.  .  I can only imagine how strong she is now.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 16, 2015)

looks killer...  don't stress bout her revegging...   :48:


----------



## echO (Mar 16, 2015)

wow


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> looks killer...  don't stress bout her revegging...   :48:



Thanks brosef....  Does that mean you are holding her as well?  Definitely want to hang on to her for a bit.


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2015)

AlienBait said:


> Impressive!  LEDs have come a long way in the last few years.



Thanks...


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2015)

echO said:


> wow



Hey echo.. Thanks for having a look.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 16, 2015)

si senor...  shes made the rounds fo sho...  lol


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> si senor...  shes made the rounds fo sho...  lol



Good to know my friend.  Good to know.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 16, 2015)

So... I'm gonna start asking dumb questions, see I'm just an outlaw growing his own smoke....It has become quite evident that I'm clearly in the realm of artists. I have skills but not the knowledge.....you see now I feel like a padawan who desperately needs a master.

Question 1 Are you reveging to make her a mother. If so I did not know that was possible.

Question 2 How many times can this be done? Can I grow off a good harvest, reveg and the repeat ?

Feel free to teach me anything you think I need to know pertaining to my questions. Thanks


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 16, 2015)

x x





Kravenhead said:


> So... I'm gonna start asking dumb questions, see I'm just an outlaw growing his own smoke....It has become quite evident that I'm clearly in the realm of artists. I have skills but not the knowledge.....you see now I feel like a padawan who desperately needs a master.
> 
> Question 1 Are you reveging to make her a mother. If so I did not know that was possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kraven (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks JAAM.....the first solid piece of the puzzle. I'm just going to have to learn from the ground up, time for me to just listen awhile.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 16, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Thanks JAAM.....the first solid piece of the puzzle. I'm just going to have to learn from the ground up, time for me to just listen awhile.


 
Basically when you harvest leave a bunch of the lower growth on the plant and put her back on 24/7 light and get her back on some Nitrogen and cross your fingers...  some reveg easy some do not...  

its not the ideal way to keep a plant... like I said its kind of a last ditch effort to keep something you REALLY liked and don't have backed up anywhere...


----------



## Kraven (Mar 16, 2015)

My hobby just a got a bunch more interesting. I can see slowly expanding into designing and building two to three separate grow spaces. Long way from there now, but taking my first steps now.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 16, 2015)

you would need minimal room to keep a few cuts...  unless you plan to up your flowering #'s Kraven you could prob keep a 2'x2' veg man...  plenty of room for 6-9 cuts...  if your gonna stay hydro they can stay tiny bc they veg so quick in your bucket...


----------



## Kraven (Mar 16, 2015)

Yea, agreed a 2x3 with some veg T5's would do the trick.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice job HL.


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> Nice job HL.




Thanks brutta...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 16, 2015)

Ahh that made my day hammy Thanks. It's like the fat chick on FB with a head shot. I'm still crying from laughing about it. Shows top awesome colas then pans back and BAM wasn't expecting that. Not saying it's bad just find it funny .

Positive vibes bro


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 17, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Basically when you harvest leave a bunch of the lower growth on the plant and put her back on 24/7 light and get her back on some Nitrogen and cross your fingers...  some reveg easy some do not...
> 
> its not the ideal way to keep a plant... like I said its kind of a last ditch effort to keep something you REALLY liked and don't have backed up anywhere...



I do want to add that while revegging a plant, when the new growth starts, it is going to look very odd.  There will be single-finger leaves that are smooth.  Don't panic!  This is normal.  Like JAAM said, keep it on 24/7 and it will get back to normal in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 17, 2015)

Hammy I have been on the net looking for hippyslayer and the closest in name i have found is hippykiller. Are those some shared genetics of is there a way for me to get seed, I would love to grow/taste that :48:


----------



## Locked (Mar 17, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Hammy I have been on the net looking for hippyslayer and the closest in name i have found is hippykiller. Are those some shared genetics of is there a way for me to get seed, I would love to grow/taste that :48:



Clone only. I believe she is Dirty Hippy X Road Kill Skunk.  Not sure if she is around at the clubs or if it is a personal cut.  PJ would know for sure.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 17, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Clone only. I believe she is Dirty Hippy X Road Kill Skunk.  Not sure if she is around at the clubs or if it is a personal cut.  PJ would know for sure.



She sure is a sight to behold


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 17, 2015)

SICK! Great job HL! Yours looks ripper too PJ!

That looks like a super cut...love the structure.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 17, 2015)

I had to chime in again bro...I keep finding myself going back and looking at that herb...wow. Grown out perfect, frosted out and swelled out.
HippySlayer? Clone only or from bean?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 17, 2015)

NorCalHal said:


> I had to chime in again bro...I keep finding myself going back and looking at that herb...wow. Grown out perfect, frosted out and swelled out.
> HippySlayer? Clone only or from bean?


 
Its def from Bodhi...  not sure if PJ found this one or Bodhi...? but im sure PJ will pop in tom with the scoop...   :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2015)

Those are beautiful plants both you guys.. Awesome. 

Revegging does take time, the more buds you leave on the better. I have never had a problem revegging either.. Just takes way longer than you think it should.

That HS looks a little pink to me.  Was she stinky like skunk?  Great job.


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2015)

killin it bro


----------



## Locked (Mar 17, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Ahh that made my day hammy Thanks. It's like the fat chick on FB with a head shot. I'm still crying from laughing about it. Shows top awesome colas then pans back and BAM wasn't expecting that. Not saying it's bad just find it funny .
> 
> Positive vibes bro



LOL... That made my day.  Haha.  Yeah the Facebook reference is spot on.  It's all good. I just wanted to keep it real and show that if you don't keep them small you wind up with a monster.  It also shows that big plants can be grown in One Gallon pots and the value of removing at least the bottom 1/4 of the plant.


----------



## Locked (Mar 17, 2015)

NorCalHal said:


> I had to chime in again bro...I keep finding myself going back and looking at that herb...wow. Grown out perfect, frosted out and swelled out.
> HippySlayer? Clone only or from bean?



Thanks my friend.  Appreciate the kind words.  I have not seen any drop of quality after switching to LED.  Hardest thing has been flipping them early enough.  I still veg them too big.


----------



## Locked (Mar 17, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Those are beautiful plants both you guys.. Awesome.
> 
> Revegging does take time, the more buds you leave on the better. I have never had a problem revegging either.. Just takes way longer than you think it should.
> 
> That HS looks a little pink to me.  Was she stinky like skunk?  Great job.



Thanks Rose. She stinks really bad.  Putrid I would say.  No pink in Person.


----------



## Locked (Mar 17, 2015)

umbra said:


> killin it bro



Thanks brosef.  I just try to not get in the way of them doing their thing.  Genetics gets most of the credit.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 18, 2015)

There were 12 packs of this seed made. I was given the first pack to grow out, found this pheno, deemed it Hippy Slayer and 10 packs were then sold. 

No other Road Kill Skunk phenos were found, at least not documented and I got this back to Bodhi. I believe he is working with her for another future project. Bodhi has shared this cut with several in the Norcal area, but that's pretty much it.

Pretty much the strongest weed I have ever laid my eyes on.

EDIT: And while I would not recommend revegging for most. I reveg every strain I find worth keeping, and don't feel it is a last ditch effort. Its the only way something gets to hang out here past one run. That said, there may not be anyone else on the planet that does it that way.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 18, 2015)

> That said, there may not be anyone else on the planet that does it that way.



I clone everything just incase I like it. I also give it minimal nutes and keep it trained low so as not to run me over. But, if I end up not liking it.. I'll kill it off. 

Some people just like to run from seed for various reasons. I like keeping quality pheno around. I wish I had another veg space for mothers alone. Maybe I can "re-create" what and how I'm doing things. 

Cheers PJ :aok:


----------



## Kraven (Mar 18, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> There were 12 packs of this seed made. I was given the first pack to grow out, found this pheno, deemed it Hippy Slayer and 10 packs were then sold.
> 
> No other Road Kill Skunk phenos were found, at least not documented and I got this back to Bodhi. I believe he is working with her for another future project. Bodhi has shared this cut with several in the Norcal area, but that's pretty much it.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info PJ, over here in the deep south on the east coast we are about ten years behind you. Wish I was located where I could get my hands on this strain, it looks really impressive and I'm sure the smoke is the same.


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks amazing Hammy! :aok:  I always love seeing your full plant shots in the small pots haha. Skills!


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 26, 2022)

Hippy slayer cut alive and well, my first run of her and the smells bring me way back. Over trained this one by taking cuts but next run she should bulk up nice with fewer tops. Hope she smokes as good as she looks and smells


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2022)

Looks nice brother.


----------

